# Uber Percentage



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

We just had to sign a new contract here in Albuquerque. All new driver's will pay 25%. My question is for those of you who have had this take place in your city, has anyone ever had their percentage raised from 20 to sign 25%. We have been talking about this today and decided to reach out and see if anyone knows what Uber has done in the past. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

In Houston, the commission for new UberX drivers was recently raised to 28%. Current UberX drivers remain at 20%.

What really sucks is when you realize that this money is going to subsidize Uber's market share grab in China where they are losing HUGE CA$H!


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> In Houston, the commission for new UberX drivers was recently raised to 28%. Current UberX drivers remain at 20%.
> 
> What really sucks is when you realize that this money is going to subsidize Uber's market share grab in China where they are losing HUGE CA$H!


It makes you wonder how much worse they'll treat the labor pool over there. I feel like a third world employee right here in California. But over there, the government lets corporations do almost anything they want.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Einstein said:


> It makes you wonder how much worse they'll treat the labor pool over there. I feel like a third world employee right here in California. But over there, the government lets corporations do almost anything they want.


With the proper financial incentives deposited in the appropriate official's bank accounts.

If you have some free time, research what's currently happening with Uber in India.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes, the new jersey market just went from 20 to 25%. This is a problem when the rider fees have not gone up. Means more money for uber, less for the driver, but no change for the rider, where there is certainly room for such.


----------



## nanh2os (Sep 10, 2015)

Indianapolis announced an increase for drivers that were approved after August 10th from 20% to 25%. Between that and the increased safe driver premium for insurance that doesn't cover everything, it's hard to make money doing this. My car is almost paid for and is economical to drive, but still... and then to find out I could lose all my auto insurance being an UBER or Lyft driver is just the icing on the cake!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

If you pay uber 25% or 28% , pay $1.75 SFR fees for each ride, you have bigger issues than Uber.
They will lose lots of drivers to Lyft, Opoli , Sidecar or whoever else will show up in that region. It's a very sad situation for everybody involved- drivers, Uber and customers who will be now picked up by who knows who is ready to work for such money.
Very sad situation . They are digging their own grave. While also making many drivers lives miserable .
There is no need for all of this. They made pretty good money with 20%. 
But oh well. I don't drive for them but when I do(surges only), I tell customers about Lyft. That's just my 2 cents , my small effort to burry them.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

7Miles said:


> It's a very sad situation for everybody involved- drivers, Uber and customers who will be now picked up by who knows who is ready to work for such money.
> ...... They are digging their own grave. While also making many drivers lives miserable .


There's a thread somewhere in here with a post stating that you can get a job scooping up dog poop and get paid more than an Uber driver after expenses.
The ride quality will continue to drop and the driver talent will diminish.
I don't even get pax who ask for water anymore ("sorry, but uber no longer supplies our cars with water bottles").
Once Uber exhausts the supply of new drivers with unblemished records and new cars, they'll have to lower their acceptance standards to find new recruits.
Churn and burn is an expensive operating tactic. Kalanakitzky is pretty cavalier with other people's money. But I bet he doesn't even _*tip*_ his barber. LMAO

Btw 7Miles, you're icon image is ugly as hell! Has *Casuale Haberdasher* seen it?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

My profile has a real photo of Uber CEO and owner, believe it or not. 
The one who takes more and more money from Uber drivers. As I said, the whole situation is sad and run by a punk on my profile photo.
He's got now a chick as a girl-friend who was playing a violin on a street or something or at a party. I am just saying this to confirm that if you drive for Uber- yes, your life is not so good. Your main boss is a douchbag in my icon and he and his gf who he met playing violin somewhere on a street taking 28% from your paycheck.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Charlotte agreement increased from 20% to 25% a few days ago. The new calculation hasn't yet hit any of the fares but I'm sure it's just around the corner.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

San Diego was a "test market" for 30%. They dropped it to 25% for new drivers.
No change for old drivers except the SPF of $1.75.

The China thing will be a bust. China always takes Western ideas and creates Chinese companies to fill that business space.

Didi Kauaida is the officially recognized ride share in China. Uber has been made illegal, but still exists.

Uber is competing with Didi by dropping rates.
Ride share in China is much different than in the U.S.

The Chinese use high end cars for ride share. An automobile is considered an investment in China currently. Many families will put their resources together to buy a car.

Look up "owning a car in China". Crazy laws, the delta between new cars and used cars is very small. Some brands of cars have to be scrapped after 12 years. Crazy $hit.

Watch this video about "Car Culture in China" by an American living in China.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It won't be long before the app runs on driver blood. You'll have to squirt some in the aux jack before Uber will give you a ping to pick up an over entitled snotty biatch that wants to be driven 1/4 mile to the gas station for a Red Bull, and have you wait while she buys it, then take her 1/4 mile back home for $4 with no tip.


----------



## David Miner (Mar 29, 2016)

I am in Michigan and I pay 28%. It's really more by the time you add the rider fee back in because Uber gets the entire Rider fee. In another post I outlined that Uber is receiving between 33% and 49% of my riders fees. This week my rider paid $3.95 for a short ride and Uber received $1.93 of that $3.95 fare. Yes, that is 49%. 

Five Uber drivers I know have stopped driving because they are losing money. Changes need to be made in a few weeks or several more will leave the fold. 

Uber is being incredibly greedy. Do they really need to stick it to the drivers like this? Don't we as the drivers really have all the power? Please keep emailing Uber support and letting them know that you're not going to put up with this.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

David Miner said:


> I am in Michigan and I pay 28%. It's really more by the time you add the rider fee back in because Uber gets the entire Rider fee. In another post I outlined that Uber is receiving between 33% and 49% of my riders fees. This week my rider paid $3.95 for a short ride and Uber received $1.93 of that $3.95 fare. Yes, that is 49%.
> 
> Five Uber drivers I know have stopped driving because they are losing money. Changes need to be made in a few weeks or several more will leave the fold.
> 
> Uber is being incredibly greedy. Do they really need to stick it to the drivers like this? Don't we as the drivers really have all the power? Please keep emailing Uber support and letting them know that you're not going to put up with this.


Here in Albuquerque Uber takes$1.90 srf on $4 min. then after their 20 percent we are left with $1.68. Harder on new drivers though that they take 25percent.
On top of this alot of drivers don't understand that uber puts the responsibility of gross receipt taxes on the driver. We are responsible for taxes on the full amount the passenger pays. This includes the srf and fee for airport pick up. Many drivers will end up in a bind eventually.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

tomabq said:


> Here in Albuquerque Uber takes$1.90 srf on $4 min. then after their 20 percent we are left with $1.68. Harder on new drivers though that they take 25percent.
> On top of this alot of drivers don't understand that uber puts the responsibility of gross receipt taxes on the driver. We are responsible for taxes on the full amount the passenger pays. This includes the srf and fee for airport pick up. Many drivers will end up in a bind eventually.


File Schedule A to exclude what Uber makes. 
The sky is not falling.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> File Schedule A to exclude what Uber makes.
> The sky is not falling.


Almost right. Schedule C.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

Stygge said:


> Almost right. Schedule C.


Thanks guys, I'll have to look into that. My understanding is that Uber issues us a 1099K to absolve themselves of all tax liability. Am I wrong about this?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

tomabq said:


> Thanks guys, I'll have to look into that. My understanding is that Uber issues us a 1099K to absolve themselves of all tax liability. Am I wrong about this?


They do this as to appear to be handling payments only. All business is between driver and rider. Therefore they can argue they're not in the transportation business and they don't need to employ drivers. They want to look like paypal while they in fact are a taxi company. Tax wise I don't think there is a difference.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

tomabq said:


> I'll have to look into that


Check out the tax section on this forum. Trust everything UberTaxPro says.


----------

